# Take a tour of my new studio



## Double H (Feb 12, 2012)

I went full time with my photography business at the end of last May when I resigned from my teaching position. I taught photography. 
Business since then has boomed for me. Last month, I signed a lease on a great location for my new studio. The tons of natural light pouring in made me drool the first time I looked at it.
Let's take a tour, shall we?
Upon entering you are greeted by a warm, inviting sitting area. I have booked three weddings from this sitting area in the month I have been in the studio. A "brick and mortar" location makes a huge difference in how customers perceive you and your services. Plus, I have saved a ton on coffee from my old meeting place, Prince St. Cafe, as well as parking fees. I can also showcase my work much more efficiently than I could in a crowded coffee shop.










Here is the main portrait area. Ceiling is 12' on the right, slanting leftward to 11'. The green screen is for my studio mate, he does commercial video. This is a bonus as we can offer our services as a package. With 2100 sq ft of floor space, we won't have a problem bumping into each other. I have a Mac mini setup to the right. This allows me to shoot tethered into Lightroom.





Here we have a wide shot of the portrait, sitting, small product and food photography, and cutting/framing table. 





I saved a bundle on these tables at our local re-hab supply store. They were clothing displays in some store at the mall. Glass is reinforced with wire, with three shelves. Overall work space area on top is 46"x46". You can't find reinforced glass like this for less than $150 per piece. I paid $75 for each table, glass included.





I scored this beast from a friend who is retiring and closing up his 10,000sq ft studio. I paid a ridiculous price of $400. Calumet PS1 and 42"x60" Lucifero Window Light. 





Here is my desk where I do all of my post. That printer is an Epson 3880 Stylus Pro. I use a Drobo, four bay, back-up system. It gets locked in very heavy safe bolted to the floor at night. 





Thanks for stopping by the Double H Photography studio.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2012)

I HATE you!  



(Not really - AWESOME set-up! - best of luck!)


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice, I like it.  One thing I would probably do would be changing some of those white ceiling tiles with black ones and get some blackout curtains for those times when you want to control all aspects of light.  Otherwise... great space!  I like the small stations as well.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW
that's about all I can say.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Tee (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks awesome!  You don't by any chance rent it out, do you?  I pass through PA quite often.


----------



## Double H (Feb 12, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Very nice, I like it.  One thing I would probably do would be changing some of those white ceiling tiles with black ones and get some blackout curtains for those times when you want to control all aspects of light.  Otherwise... great space!  I like the small stations as well.


Thanks. We have some curtains being made by a very sweet mother. We discussed the ceiling, but had to postpone changing it until next month. Flat black is what we will go with.



Tee said:


> Looks awesome!  You don't by any chance rent it out, do you?  I pass through PA quite often.


We sure will rent it. Email me when you think you could use the space.


----------



## antawnmason (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great! Congrats dude!


----------



## vtf (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice space!


----------



## chuasam (Feb 14, 2012)

NIIICE! Thought I would upgrade those lightstands right away if I were you. Get some C-Stands. Those Lightstands just sketch me out...they fall too easily.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow nice, congrats!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a nice studio.


----------



## One2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice. Glad to hear business is good.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 14, 2012)

It's beautiful and I am jealous!

How is working with all of that warm wood? You must be powering it out with strobe?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice..  A lot of room and natural light.. Hell.. Ill shoot with 200mm hahaha.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jealous.  And I don't own a business!  Yeah definitely pull those tiles down and spray paint them flat black.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 14, 2012)

It's got a very pleasant vibe. Once you get those mods done to control the light it will be even better. Good luck with your business.



chuasam said:


> NIIICE! Thought I would upgrade those lightstands right away if I were you. Get some C-Stands. Those Lightstands just sketch me out...they fall too easily.



Lightstands are fine as long as you aren't pushed for space (the main advantage of C-stands), they are used properly, with the legs correctly splayed and the cable run under one leg (always!).


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice digs! I wish you the best of success in the new endeavor!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks great.  When is the party?  :cheers:


----------



## thecarrettos (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously, that's awesome. Great lighting. I love a big empty space! So jealous.


----------



## SHaller (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome space. I have to say I'm jealous. The only thing I would look for is to see if there is brick behind those wooden walls. If so i would tear them down asap. I have a thing for brick buildings :er:


----------



## APHPHOTO (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice === ==== sudio man. I would like to have one like that but my ===== ===== === = ==== wife says we need to buy more ===== ===== food this month and the ==== ===== ===== mortgage is === ==== due and the kids need =========== clothes and the cars need ======= gas and the furnace needs ======= fuel. So i'll just have to wait. Way to cool.


----------



## Double H (Feb 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> It's beautiful and I am jealous!
> 
> How is working with all of that warm wood? You must be powering it out with strobe?


Yes, and white balance. I have also created camera profiles using a Color Checker Classic color chart for various lighting situations within the space. My Color is spot on.



SHaller said:


> Awesome space. I have to say I'm jealous. The only thing I would look for is to see if there is brick behind those wooden walls. If so i would tear them down asap. I have a thing for brick buildings :er:


 There is definitely brick underneath. As much as I love brick interior walls, the wood and insulation keep the climate comfy.



APHPHOTO said:


> Nice === ==== sudio man. I would like to have one like that but my ===== ===== === = ==== wife says we need to buy more ===== ===== food this month and the ==== ===== ===== mortgage is === ==== due and the kids need =========== clothes and the cars need ======= gas and the furnace needs ======= fuel. So i'll just have to wait. Way to cool.


Thanks. I pay for all of those things also. I am fortunate that I am able to provide for my family by working for myself. I am living the dream.


----------



## mishele (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!!! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## rub (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks awesome!! Great to see others doing so well


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats it looks great!  Sounds like you worked really hard to get this to come together.


----------



## BELLESPHOTOSNAPS (Feb 20, 2012)

beautiful!


----------

